# Prix des applications.....?



## gaethan (25 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens vous embêter avec une question sans doute un peu bête, ou déjà souvent traitée... mais qui m'agace: comment connaître le prix d'une application quand on est sur l'app store? 
Souvent, lorsque l'on est sur la page d'une application, l'information est introuvable. La fonction "achat intégré" n'est pas présente sur toutes les applications. J'aimerais penser que cela signifie qu'elle est gratuite, mais ça serait trop beau...


----------



## city1 (26 Juillet 2015)

Une fonction gratuite avec le message "inclut des achats intégrés" signifie que l'application est gratuite mais que pour débloquer l'ensemble des fonctionnalités ou des suppléments, il faut mettre la main au porte monnaie.


----------



## gaethan (26 Juillet 2015)

city1 a dit:


> Une fonction gratuite avec le message "inclut des achats intégrés" signifie que l'application est gratuite mais que pour débloquer l'ensemble des fonctionnalités ou des suppléments, il faut mettre la main au porte monnaie.



Est-ce que cela veut dire que si aucun prix n'est affiché, c'est dire qu'il y un "obtenir" et non pas un prix, et qu'il n'y a de partie "achats intégrés", l'application est gratuite?


----------



## city1 (26 Juillet 2015)

Oui la version de base est gratuite mais pour débloquer toute les fonctionnalités, il faudra payer


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2015)

S'il y a juste "obtenir" et qu'il n'est pas indiqué qu'il y a des achats integres, alors c'est une application totalement gratuite.


----------



## Larme (27 Juillet 2015)

_Gratuit_ est devenu _Obtenir_ il y a peu. http://www.igen.fr//app-store/2014/11/app-store-la-mention-gratuit-remplacee-par-obtenir-88611

Il s'agit d'arrêter de faire penser qu'une application Gratuite ne peut demander des sous à un moment donné.

Les achats intégrés (qui peuvent être cachés derrière une application "gratuite") ne sont pas forcément obligatoires pour débloquer toute l'application.
Il y a divers solutions : Un achat intégré pour virer toutes les pubs, des achats intégrés pour débloquer des fonctionnalités, des achats intégrés pour acheter des consommables (une partie supplémentaire dans un jeu, etc.)

Note qu'une application Gratuite peut très bien passer du jour au lendemain à payante (surtout si tu l'as eu gratuitement lors d'une réduction de la part du développeur), et commencer à intégrer des achats in app.


----------



## Melges (6 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Une chose me tarabuste à propos des achats intégrés. Y a t'il moyen de connaître avant obtention le nombre total et donc le coût total d'une application ou d'un jeux ?...disons le prix TAC (TOUT ACHATS COMPRIS) ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2019)

Melges a dit:


> Une chose me tarabuste à propos des achats intégrés. Y a t'il moyen de connaître avant obtention le nombre total et donc le coût total d'une application ou d'un jeux ?...disons le prix TAC (TOUT ACHATS COMPRIS) ?


Non, je ne crois pas. Pace que tu es libre d'acheter, ou pas, tel ou tel "item" avec les achats intégrés.
Donc c'est ton "comportement d'acheteur" qui décidera, _in fine_, du prix.


----------



## kasimodem (6 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Les prix des achats intégrés sont toujours affichés en clair sous le descriptif de l'application.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> Les prix des achats intégrés sont toujours affichés en clair sous le descriptif de l'application.


Sauf si ce sont des achats au cas par cas, j'imagine ?


----------

